# How To Remove Luan



## NCpaint1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Yep, thats what it does. Get a small flat pry bar, and a hammer, and some safety glasses....Then proceed to take out all your frustrations on that floor.  Mine was glued and stapled down. Have to go back and pull all the staples, or hammer them in.


----------



## djmdoitmyself (Feb 26, 2011)

So I should take the flat pry bar and force it between the luan and the plywood and basically split it away from the plywood? I will try that and hopefully they did not totally cover the surface with adhesive. 

Thanks.

David


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

If you just attack the luan and there was a lot of adhesive, then you will very likely mar the subfloor so badly you will need to use resurfacing compound (before you can put even a new sheet of luan down).

One thing worth trying, ironing the floor to see if heat softens the adhesive.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

It will be a pain. Luan is never to be glued down, so it was probably an amateur. So you may find other surprises.


----------



## mrat111 (Mar 13, 2016)

I see this posting is pretty old but for those who maybe looking for an answer, it sometimes is just easier to take up the subflooring and replace it. I have saved a lot of time that way.


----------

